# Bali 5-bed vila @ NewYear?!



## scarlettisis (Jun 28, 2011)

Throwing question out into universe: 

"anyone know villa in Bali - or good agent? (5-bed, ideally Seminyak not middle-o-nowhere, not stupidly-high rate... 6nights over NewYear!)"

... Seems v difficult to find :-(


----------

